# Biting...a lot



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

so, I've had my little guy almost two weeks now. I know it takes some time to adjust to a new environment, but he's getting to be more friendly. I'm just concerned because he is biting/trying to bite a whole lot.
initially, I wasn't sure why, but I remembered him not being so happy when I used a different laundry soap for his bedding. I bought the "free and clear" stuff today and washed it all again, and it seemed like he was freaking out again. he tried to get out of his cage several times. 
I'm hoping the new detergent helps, but I'm also preparing to transition him over to "Taste of the Wild" food as well, to see if that might help too. 
any other suggestions I should know about?
(ps - I try to keep my fingers away, but he bites my arms and the back of my neck when he manages to make it into my hair. I haven't changed shampoo or bath soap since I brought him home. I never wear perfume. He's eating enough, being handled an hour or more a night, depending on what he'll tolerate, and I talk to him constantly, even sing, because he seems to like that. I'm not sure what else to try. I'm perfectly okay with taking a few hits for my baby, because I love him so very much, it just seems like we'd both be happier if he weren't hurting me, and I weren't bleeding all over the place.)


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Just wondering, how old is he? and where did you get him from?

I'm not an expert on biting hedgehogs, but I have heard it's a hard habit to get rid of....if it ever goes away.


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

well, when I got him, he was supposedly 5 months old. I'm starting to think he might have been younger, and that the previous owners might have been lied to about his age. he's still just a kind of little guy, and was definitely quilling when I got him. he seems to just be finishing up with that now. but, the person I got him from was, in a roundabout way, friends with a breeder, who gave him to them. they couldn't take care of him anymore, and so I went and got him from them.
he can be a real sweetie when he's in the mood. cuddling with me, sleeping on me (like in his pic), and just in general being a curious and adorable little guy. he loves to go on car trips, rarely ever quills up at me, and is generally friendly with others, even if he does get a little huffy at first. this whole thing just started maybe a week and a half ago, so I'm thinking it's a change since he's been with me, which is why I'm trying the switch over in laundry soaps and diet. he seems to be doing slightly better with the new soap, though I haven't had him out yet today. I'm looking to switch him over, possibly to Taste of the Wild. one of my contacts said that her hedgies really like it, and it's pretty good for them. she owns an all natural pet store in town as well.
but, if anyone could help with other suggestions, that would be great.


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

so, we've gotten a bit better now that the laundry detergent and diet have been changed. but, he still tries to get ahold of me whenever possible. it's almost an interesting little paradox, because he's a cuddler. sleeps on my lap a good hour and a half every night. but, he almost constantly tries to bite when he's awake.
any advice?


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Have you considered hand soap?


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

not particularly. I use an unscented hand sanitizer before I hold him. and he's not just biting fingers. he's after my arms and even my neck when he manages to get in my hair. I have considered my shower gell, considering it is chocolate scented. but, I'm at a loss for what else I might use that would deter him from thinking I smell delicious.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Does he sniff a lot before he bites? Or does he just go straight in? I'm no expert, but it seems to me that if you smelled good he would do some initial sniffing maybe even a lick THEN bite. If he's just straight biting with no warning it might be aggressive behavior.


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

no, he doesn't seem to be sniffing a lot towards me. He wasn't so aggressive the first few days I brought him home either. and he's really not a super mean little guy either. he's always been really friendly, except for the odd huffing fit when he doesn't feel like being touched. he enjoys being cuddled and exploring a lot, but he just bites a lot of things. usually his blankets are the main targets when it's not me.

it's kind of frustrating because when I first brought him home, I could hold him on just my bare hands all the time, even if he was a little huffy. but, now, all he does is bite at them and at my arms. I usually pick him up with a towel or blanket and put him on my lap, where he'll cuddle and sleep for a while. the only time I can pick him up with my bare hands and not get bitten is if I get him to ball up and hold him that way. I'm doing my best to spend time with him and bond with him as much as possible, and he does seem to be getting a bit better. but, he's always still trying to bite


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you can't find any other explanation for the biting (scents, being in discomfort or pain, hungry, etc.), it might just be that he's a "mouthy" hedgehog. A friend of mine has a boy that will usually bite if you having skin near his face long enough. Didn't make any difference if you used non-scented soap, no perfume, no food smell, nothing. She learned to just handle him in a blanket and keep her hands away from his face/teeth. When handling him with bare hands, she also just has him in a ball on his back, like what you mentioned.

Just keep trying to handle him. It definitely sounds hard (and I know how hard they can bite - my friend's boy has gotten me a couple of times when I wasn't careful), but it can be worked around, and he may get better with time. I hope for both of you that he does!


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks so much! I'm hoping he does get gradually better. I'm kind of getting the feeling that this may be the reason (plus quilling) that the original owner wanted to get rid of him. I'm just glad that I have the opportunity to love and take care of him. he really is a sweetheart.


----------

